# Me dedico al daytrading hace 7 años y contesto preguntas...ultimo intento :D



## XARU (21 Dic 2018)

Buenas,
Abrí algun hilo por aqui y en otro foro hace unos años, y realmente acabé asqueado del ambiente que se creó.

Hace unos 7 años que soy trader y actualmente lo combino con un servicio de formación online y en directo, Streaming Trading. Tu academia on-line

Cualquier duda que tengas sobre trading referida al mercado de acciones de USA estaré encantado de intentar solventarla


----------



## Delco (21 Dic 2018)

Pues así a bote pronto...

¿Cual es el mejor _timeframe_ para cada forma de trading? (es decir, daytrading, swing...etc)

¿Cómo detectar señales falsas en el AT?

¿Qué indicadores recomiendas?

¿Qué opinas de la frase _time in the market not timing the market_?

¿Cuanto dinero has ganado estos 7 años? ¿Puedes demostrarlo?

¿Qué opinas de que se estén metiendo un montón de futuros en el oro para FEB 2019 (en comparacion con el volúmen de otros meses)?


----------



## XARU (21 Dic 2018)

Delco dijo:


> Pues así a bote pronto...
> 
> ¿Cual es el mejor _timeframe_ para cada forma de trading? (es decir, daytrading, swing...etc)
> 
> ...



Con los movimientos de la renta variable igual el oro esta actuando como refugio, la verdad, no opero oro


----------



## Delco (21 Dic 2018)

XARU dijo:


> Con los movimientos de la renta variable igual el oro esta actuando como refugio, la verdad, no opero oro



Gracias por responder. 

Por lo del oro me refería a qué se puede deducir de que haya un volúmen exagerado de contratos en ese mes en concreto comparado con otros meses, da igual que sean futuros del oro, del SPX o de lo que sea. Yo opero con oro porque aunque el precio supuestamente está manipulado de cojones, pues se me da bien jugar ahí para el tiempo que llevo, alguna vez me he metido con el SPX u otros índices (en CFD's) y _me han dao vien_. Con el oro gano algunos eurillos cada mes.

Por cierto, si has ganado tanto dinero en 2 años se supone que tienes un buen sistema, entonces ¿Por qué cobras, o por qué cobras TANTO por unas clases cuando por el precio de 1 me puedo comprar un libro de alguien que sin lugar a dudas sabe más que tú?


----------



## aventurero artritico (21 Dic 2018)

pues yo hace 9,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## XARU (21 Dic 2018)

Delco dijo:


> Gracias por responder.
> 
> Por lo del oro me refería a qué se puede deducir de que haya un volúmen exagerado de contratos en ese mes en concreto comparado con otros meses, da igual que sean futuros del oro, del SPX o de lo que sea. Yo opero con oro porque aunque el precio supuestamente está manipulado de cojones, pues se me da bien jugar ahí para el tiempo que llevo, alguna vez me he metido con el SPX u otros índices (en CFD's) y _me han dao vien_. Con el oro gano algunos eurillos cada mes.
> 
> Por cierto, si has ganado tanto dinero en 2 años se supone que tienes un buen sistema, entonces ¿Por qué cobras, o por qué cobras TANTO por unas clases cuando por el precio de 1 me puedo comprar un libro de alguien que sin lugar a dudas sabe más que tú?



Cobro y enseño porque estoy capado, con mi sistema soy capaz de hacer de 2-16.5k mensuales ( mi record) y ya. Por psicologia no soy capaz de ir mas alla.

Por lo tanto, una vez me doy cuenta de que mi sistema es ganador, y que YO no soy capaz de sacarle mas jugo. Cobro para enseñarle a otros a hacer de 2-16k mensuales.

Tu eres libre de comprarte los libros que quieras, pero NADA te va a dar la experiencia de estar al lado de un trader con tiempo en el mercado, y una operativa en real. Pero para gustos colores!

Saludos


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2018)

XARU dijo:


> Cobro y enseño porque estoy capado, con mi sistema soy capaz de hacer de 2-16.5k mensuales ( mi record) y ya. Por psicologia no soy capaz de ir mas alla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que principal manejas para sacar esa rentabilidad mensual?

Cuando dices que has cambiado de empresa, trabajas o trabajabas para una prop office? En remoto?


----------



## XARU (22 Dic 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Que principal manejas para sacar esa rentabilidad mensual?
> 
> Cuando dices que has cambiado de empresa, trabajas o trabajabas para una prop office? En remoto?



Entiendo que por principal te refieres al tamaño de la cuenta...
Tengo un buying power de 600k

A lo segundo, trabajaba para una sip. Ahora "tengo la mia" propia. A mis alumnos los pongo en mi prop ( si quieren ). Y en remoto, si.

Saludos


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2018)

XARU dijo:


> Entiendo que por principal te refieres al tamaño de la cuenta...
> Tengo un buying power de 600k
> 
> A lo segundo, trabajaba para una sip. Ahora "tengo la mia" propia. A mis alumnos los pongo en mi prop ( si quieren ). Y en remoto, si.
> ...



No entiendo del todo lo del buying power de 600k.

Te refieres que tienes un neto en la cuenta sin contar apalancamiento de 600k, o que con el principal + la palanca que uses tienes un max de 600k?

...

Cuanto le pagas en comisiones al broker anualmente?

...

Estuve tradeando con cripto desde mitad de 2017, y luego algo en corto en enero con el desplome. No me fué mal pero ahora prefiero holdear hasta que btc llegue a mi precio objetivo. Llevo algo de Iota también para lo mismo.

Estuve también en demo trasteando el par eur/dolar. Haciendo intradía a unas 12-20 operaciones diarias con 10k y palanca 1:10 (1 lote por operacion vamos). Estuve un mes completo y saqué un +12% y -6% max DD.

Conclusiones:

La primera semana del mes siguiente no tenia puesto el SL y el precio se fué para no volver. A tpc el trabajo de todo el mes.

En comisiones se fueron como un 20%, me parece una barbaridad (Darwinex con MT4). Repito que en demo.

Podría ponerme a trastear con algún etf sobre indice o algun futuro. Que ves mejor? Que principal necesitaría para sacar aunque fuera unos 15-20k año? Con eso de momento me conformaría.

No me gusta hacer nada con empresas sueltas.

Lo gordo lo tengo en una cartera de fondos, ahí pocos movimientos hago aunque bueno, alguno que otro.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2018 at 18:02 ----------

A por cierto, estoy esperando al Ibex35 sobre los 6800+- para entrar largo. Como lo ves? La jodienda es que puede pasar una eternidad hasta que llegue a ese soporte.


----------



## kikepm (22 Dic 2018)

q tipo de sistema(s) operas?
TF?


----------



## herodes2 (22 Dic 2018)

Esto es como la alquimia, si has conseguido la fórmula secreta para fabricar oro no se lo vas a decir a nadie, pues lo mismo; vendedores de picos y palas.


----------



## -H- (23 Dic 2018)

Hola
Yo si que tenfgo una pregunta importante de opciones USA; pero no de day trading, resulta que me he dedicado a comprar puts del SP 500 pero por motivos macro pq espero que llegue a los 2000 más pronto que tarde, ahora mismo les voy sacando mucho dinero y voy a comprar más puts el lunes de mañana
Ya se la teoria que aconseja vender en vez de comprar y que la prima pierde valor con el tiempo y que no hay que dejar posiciones abiertas un fin de semana navidad etc... pero yo tengo otro acercamiento macro
También los que dicen que es muy peligroso entrar a estos instrumentos sin conocer y tal y cual, pero no tengo tiempo de formarme en AT que esto va para abajo ahora mismo
de momento voy ganando pq acerté por macro, pero soy como un mono con una pelota tirando al cuadro de las opciones, me coloco a boleo, en torno a los 75 que es lo que me gusta pagar en cada posición (75 x 50$), en vez de colocarme por strike 
tengo puts para junio y sept comprados a 75 puntos en 2560 y en 2160 de strike, los de 2560 dejan un beneficio que me mareo y los de 2160 un pellizco importante., y quiero comprar para dic 2019, me gustaría alguno en marzo pero los veo muy caros
Teniendo en cuenta que la decisión de ponerme bajista está tomada y que el lunes a las 9 de la mañana estoy en Renta4 comprando más puts, que espero el SP 500 en 2000 ¿me puedes aconsejar en qué parte del tablero de puts ponerme?
Es para usarlas en el medio plazo, no para entrar y salir, ya se que no se aconseja usar opciones en medio plazo, pero lo mio es un caso especial, es un acercamiento macro, el dinero es mio, sin prestamos y puedo aguantar perdidas temporales altas porque estoy convencido de que al final llegamos a los 2000 puntos
He ganado bastante, pero tengo la sensación que si supiera de comprar opciones habría ganado más por elegir mejor que puts comprar ¿me puedes ayudar por favor?


----------



## XARU (23 Dic 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> q tipo de sistema(s) operas?
> TF?



Hago mas scalping que swing intradía. Por gustarme me gusta mas estar dentro de una operacion segundos o minutos. A menor tiempo dentro del mercado, mejor.
Pero como todo...depende de las circunstancias...hay veces q tengo q aguantar una posicion durante un par o tres de horas....y hay veces q entro y salgo en 30 segundos o menos..

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 17:07 ----------




herodes2 dijo:


> Esto es como la alquimia, si has conseguido la fórmula secreta para fabricar oro no se lo vas a decir a nadie, pues lo mismo; vendedores de picos y palas.



Tardaba el primer bilioso.
Yo no tengo la formula para fabricar oro, he especificado que con mi sistema soy capaz de hacer desde 2 a 16k yo mismo. Y que no soy capaz de sobrellevar cifras mas grandes por X motivos.
Pero si quieres una pala, te la vendo socio, aqui todo' somo' amiiiigo'

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 17:11 ----------




-H- dijo:


> Hola
> Yo si que tenfgo una pregunta importante de opciones USA; pero no de day trading, resulta que me he dedicado a comprar puts del SP 500 pero por motivos macro pq espero que llegue a los 2000 más pronto que tarde, ahora mismo les voy sacando mucho dinero y voy a comprar más puts el lunes de mañana
> Ya se la teoria que aconseja vender en vez de comprar y que la prima pierde valor con el tiempo y que no hay que dejar posiciones abiertas un fin de semana navidad etc... pero yo tengo otro acercamiento macro
> También los que dicen que es muy peligroso entrar a estos instrumentos sin conocer y tal y cual, pero no tengo tiempo de formarme en AT que esto va para abajo ahora mismo
> ...




No te puedo ayudar porque mi experiencia en opciones es cercana a 0. Las he operado y he hecho algun que otro trade en ellas. Pero no me considero un experto en la materia.
Hasta donde yo sé; posicionate en el bid o ask segun lo que quieras hacer...si comprar o vender el put o el call.
NO te comas el spread de la opción porque SI. Los hay que son bastante grandes.

No le recomendaria a nadie vender opciones, si bien es cierto que el tiempo juega a tu favor, el movimiento en contra del activo subyacente te puede hacer un destrozo bastante serio. Si te cubres, pues si.....pero tampoco ganas lo mismo...
Tienes CLARISIMO que el SP va a caer? compra PUTS y dejate de inventos...jajajaja
Un saludo!


----------



## kikepm (23 Dic 2018)

El scalping con algún método o indicador?

Entrada a Stop, mercado?

Y salida, por lo que comentas parece que operas en manual...


----------



## atracurio (23 Dic 2018)

Mi gráfica Nvidia también hace raytracing de ese. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## XARU (23 Dic 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> El scalping con algún método o indicador?
> 
> Entrada a Stop, mercado?
> 
> Y salida, por lo que comentas parece que operas en manual...



Si! opero manual.
Con mi "método" por llamarle asi. Tengo unos parametros X y unas condiciones que tienen que cumplir los stocks que opero, y lo sigo.

Suelo entrar adding. Lo atractivo del mercado americano es que TE PAGAN por operar, no como en europa que te cobran solo por lanzar una puta y miserable orden.
Entro adding y cobro el rebate para mi. Si tengo que cortar una posicion porque se va de madre...pues si, con stop a mercado y fin del problema

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 17:44 ----------




atracurio dijo:


> Mi gráfica Nvidia también hace raytracing de ese.
> 
> Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Fua genial! Antes usaba una pipebender para hacer straytroting. 
Saludos


----------



## AzulyBlanco (23 Dic 2018)

Que spreads y/o comisiones tienes?.

Estás en USA o en Europa? En Europa hay comisiones y spreads bajos para operar así (me da que ni de coña)?.

Qué correlación hay entre una acción media o normal sobre el índice en un TF pequeño?

Es mejor hacer trading sobre acciones que sobre CFDs del índice? Son más líquidos?


----------



## XARU (23 Dic 2018)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Que spreads y/o comisiones tienes?.
> 
> Estás en USA o en Europa? En Europa hay comisiones y spreads bajos para operar así (me da que ni de coña)?.
> 
> ...



Opero únicamente en USA.
No, en europa los spreads si son pequeños, ( el trading electronico es lo que ha traido) pero las comisiones que hay son absolutamente DEMENCIALES. NADIE deberia operar aqui para que se les bajaran los humos 

No entiendo tu pregunta 

Es mejor hacer trading sobre acciones que sobre CFDS de que indice?
Dicen que los CFD son mas liquidos, no he operado nunca con CFD así que....en esto San Google sabrá más que yo 

Mi opinion es que las acciones americanas son el mejor terreno en el que moverse como daytrader por como esta el "ecosistema" alli montado. La unica pega, el horario de 15:30 a 22, pero a todo se hace uno.


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2018)

Canelos picando el cebo del "dinero facil" del vendedor de humo de turno, lo mejor que algunos son foreros viejos lol..

Anda cuentmae el "metodo" que yo tambien quiero ser rico a 16.000 euros el mes lololo

P.d: Por que la moderacion no banea a este tio por spam?


----------



## XARU (24 Dic 2018)

especialista dijo:


> Espera un repunte a que la volatilidad (índice vix cboe) esté por debajo de 8-20-22 según veas, pillaras las opciones mucho mas bararas, o aprovecha para vender un put mas fuera de dinero, y cear un bear put spread, en el que ya es imposible perder dinero, ya que vas ganando.
> 
> 
> Si no tienes idea, comprate esta herramienta, bajate la demo gratis primero Finance Add-in for Excel | Hoadley y aprende a manejarla, aprederas mucho de opciones .
> ...




Como que no tengo ni idea? quien eres tu para opinar sobre ello? 
Yo sé de acciones listadas en el mercado americano. Obviamente, de lo que no sé no opino.

Saludos ser feliz, no te ahogues en bilis

---------- Post added 24-dic-2018 at 13:59 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Canelos picando el cebo del "dinero facil" del vendedor de humo de turno, lo mejor que algunos son foreros viejos lol..
> 
> Anda cuentmae el "metodo" que yo tambien quiero ser rico a 16.000 euros el mes lololo
> 
> P.d: Por que la moderacion no banea a este tio por spam?



Dinero fácil? creo que nadie ha dicho nada en ningun momento de dinero facil.
Si lo de vendedor de humo va por mi, puedes seguir por tu camino, porque creo que te has equivocado de hilo 

Mi record son 16500 dolares en un mes si, y en ningun momento he dicho que yo fuera rico ni que fuera a enseñarle a nadie a serlo.

Saludos biliosos


----------



## McNulty (24 Dic 2018)

Ostia mil pavos el curso. Tendrás que bajar el precio para competir con los demás vendecursos.


----------



## XARU (24 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Ostia mil pavos el curso. Tendrás que bajar el precio para competir con los demás vendecursos.



No compito con nadie, y de hecho el curso sube de precio en enero.

Saludos Mcnulty


----------



## McNulty (24 Dic 2018)

XARU dijo:


> No compito con nadie, y de hecho el curso sube de precio en enero.
> 
> Saludos Mcnulty



Te debes de pegar buenas viciadas en esas cuatro pantallas.:8:


----------



## XARU (24 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Te debes de pegar buenas viciadas en esas cuatro pantallas.:8:



En una solo, en la principal. A media tarde suelo ponerme a jugar al PUGB o a algun otro juego si no hay nada que hacer...Pero si ,soy culpable señoria

---------- Post added 24-dic-2018 at 14:48 ----------




Marqués de Biarritz dijo:


> Veganos, traders, terraplanistas, proselitísmo político... Lo que en apariencia es un simple post, en realidad es un hilo para conseguir visitas en youtube, vender humo, o timar a alguien.
> 
> ¿Es normal está lluvia diaria de SPAM?



Y vuelta la borrica al trigo 
No vendo nada, intento responderle a todo el mundo aunque solo tengan comentarios destructivos, no vendo nada, si alguien tiene alguna duda sobre este mundo, si puedo le ayudaré.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2018 at 14:48 ----------




Marqués de Biarritz dijo:


> Veganos, traders, terraplanistas, proselitísmo político... Lo que en apariencia es un simple post, en realidad es un hilo para conseguir visitas en youtube, vender humo, o timar a alguien.
> 
> ¿Es normal está lluvia diaria de SPAM?



Y vuelta la borrica al trigo 
No vendo nada, intento responderle a todo el mundo aunque solo tengan comentarios destructivos, no vendo nada, si alguien tiene alguna duda sobre este mundo, si puedo le ayudaré.


----------



## McNulty (24 Dic 2018)

Hace scalping en el mercado americano. Y al parecer le va bien. Lo veo más creíble que la mayoría de vendecursos tipo ajram o la Paquita la verdad.

No hay nada de malo en vender un curso jomío. No te avergüences. Lo malo está en prometer que te vas hacer rico o cosas parecidas.


----------



## XARU (24 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Hace scalping en el mercado americano. Y al parecer le va bien. Lo veo más creíble que la mayoría de vendecursos tipo ajram o la Paquita la verdad.
> 
> No hay nada de malo en vender un curso jomío. No te avergüences. Lo malo está en prometer que te vas hacer rico o cosas parecidas.



No si no me averguenzo!
El tema es ese, que a la gente no le gusta la honestidad. Esto es un oficio como cualquier otro, que NO se aprende en un curso de 2 dias y pacasa.
Pero nose porque, los que lo montan asi dan cursos a 40 personas semanales x 400 € pax.
Y luego se despotrica de cualquier trader mediocre como yo que quiere "crear industria"
Yo si ganara 100 mil castañas al mes, ni me plantearia enseñar. Me lo planteo porque vuelvo a repetir; sé dónde está mi rango, y los motivos que me impiden ser un "supertrader".
No me averguenzo!para nada! estoy muy orgulloso de lo que he conseguido. sencillamente sé donde esta mi lugar y lo asumo con humildad. Lo que no permito es que gente frustrada y con ganas de soltar la bilis navideña critique y despotrique sin saber 

Saludos!! felices fiestas!


----------



## herodes2 (24 Dic 2018)

Y vuelta la borrica al trigo 
No vendo nada, intento responderle a todo el mundo aunque solo tengan comentarios destructivos, no vendo nada, si alguien tiene alguna duda sobre este mundo, si puedo le ayudaré.[/QUOTE]

¿ Como que no vendes nada? 
Esto es lo que tú pones al abrir el hilo:
Hace unos 7 años que soy trader y actualmente lo combino con un servicio de formación online y en directo, Streaming Trading. Tu academia on-line

Si esto no es vender.......

Lo que si sé es que yo personalmente estoy hasta los 00 de este spam.


----------



## Mineroblanco (24 Dic 2018)

Day-trading. Hasta ahí he leído. La evolución del precio en un dia es imprevisible por completo.


----------



## XARU (24 Dic 2018)

herodes2 dijo:


> Y vuelta la borrica al trigo
> No vendo nada, intento responderle a todo el mundo aunque solo tengan comentarios destructivos, no vendo nada, si alguien tiene alguna duda sobre este mundo, si puedo le ayudaré.



¿ Como que no vendes nada? 
Esto es lo que tú pones al abrir el hilo:
Hace unos 7 años que soy trader y actualmente lo combino con un servicio de formación online y en directo, Streaming Trading. Tu academia on-line

Si esto no es vender.......

Lo que si sé es que yo personalmente estoy hasta los 00 de este spam.[/QUOTE]

Tampoco se puede decir no?

---------- Post added 24-dic-2018 at 15:42 ----------




Mineroblanco dijo:


> Day-trading. Hasta ahí he leído. La evolución del precio en un dia es imprevisible por completo.



Claro que si guapi


----------



## John Galt 007 (24 Dic 2018)

Daytrading = miseria, ansiedad y muertos de hambre haciendose los ejjpertos.


----------



## BudSpencer (24 Dic 2018)




----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Day-trading. Hasta ahí he leído. La evolución del precio en un dia es imprevisible por completo.



Es que este tío seguramente hace day trading con el dinero de otros y lo que gana son las comisiones, la pasta la pierden otros.


----------



## XARU (24 Dic 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Es que este tío seguramente hace day trading con el dinero de otros y lo que gana son las comisiones, la pasta la pierden otros.





Hago trading con el dinero de otro, de la empresa para la que trabajo, y ellos se quedan un % de mis ganancias.
Gano comisiones porque en USA se cobran "rebates" por lanzar una orden limitada.


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2018)

XARU dijo:


> Hago trading con el dinero de otro, de la empresa para la que trabajo, y ellos se quedan un % de mis ganancias.
> Gano comisiones porque en USA se cobran "rebates" por lanzar una orden limitada.



Claro, tu ganas pasta, tus clientes seguramente no.


----------



## XARU (24 Dic 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Claro, tu ganas pasta, tus clientes seguramente no.



Que clientes? Creo que no tienes ni idea de lo que estas hablando


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 Dic 2018)

Si realmente te ganaras la vida con el trading, no necesitarías vender cursos. 
Solo hay tres motivos por los que un verdadero trader/inversor decidiría escribir un libro o dar cursos: 
1) Por ego/reputación. Ejemplo: Jesse Livermore.
2) Por simple caridad/transmitir sus conocimientos. Ejemplo: Warren Buffet. 
3) Por “crear volumen”, mientras más personas sigan su estrategia, mejor funcionará su estrategia (pump & dump). Ejemplo: Tim Sykes.


----------



## XARU (24 Dic 2018)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Si realmente te ganaras la vida con el trading, no necesitarías vender cursos.
> Solo hay tres motivos por los que un verdadero trader/inversor decidiría escribir un libro o dar cursos:
> 1) Por ego/reputación. Ejemplo: Jesse Livermore.
> 2) Por simple caridad/transmitir sus conocimientos. Ejemplo: Warren Buffet.
> 3) Por “crear volumen”, mientras más personas sigan su estrategia, mejor funcionará su estrategia (pump & dump). Ejemplo: Tim Sykes.



Bueno, yo he explicado mi motivo, así que como minimo, ya hay 4 motivos.

Saludos


----------



## BudSpencer (24 Dic 2018)

Es evidente que el creador del hilo es un "trolaco". Sorprende que haya gente siguiéndole el rollo.


----------



## XARU (25 Dic 2018)

especialista dijo:


> Si tienes que vender cursos, es que no tienes ni idea, que bueno mira Arjam y similares, sin tener ni idea venden bien la moto y se forran con las perdidas de los demás.
> 
> Resumiendo di que % de lo que inviertes ganas al año de media que ya te consigo yo inversores, a que no, que sacas menos que un sueldo. A ver si nos entra en la cabeza si saco 1000 euros al año invirtiendo 5000 soy un crack y si saco 100000 al año invirtiendo 100000000, soy un paquete.
> 
> A otro perro con ese hueso, y sigue vendiendo cursos, que hay mucho pardillo que te loquerra comprar



Te lo vuelvo a repetir, quien eres tu para dictar que tengo o no idea? 
Soy un trader "mediocre" que gana dinero. Entrecomillas porque ya estoy por encima de el 95% de los que aqui se las dan de pros, por estadistica pura 
El mayor problema de la gente que se intenta dedicar a este oficio es este que esta siendo retratado aqui. La gente NO escucha, NO aprende, y va con un ego que tira patrá.
Y así, ni en mil vidas os vais a dedicar full time a esto. Saludos comehuesos

---------- Post added 25-dic-2018 at 10:31 ----------




BudSpencer dijo:


> Es evidente que el creador del hilo es un "trolaco". Sorprende que haya gente siguiéndole el rollo.



Trolaco porque? no entiendo donde ves el troleo.


----------



## McNulty (25 Dic 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Day-trading. Hasta ahí he leído. La evolución del precio en un dia es imprevisible por completo.



El day trading son las apuestas online de los puretas de 40 o 50 años.


----------



## XARU (25 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> El day trading son las apuestas online de los puretas de 40 o 50 años.



Porque dices eso?

Yo tengo 27, no opino lo mismo.

Tecnicamente hay bastantes diferencias entre apuestas deportivas, y daytrading. Igual si hablaramos de opciones, pudiera ser que le encontrara similitud con los pocos conocimientos que tengo de ellas. Igual me equivoco ojo.

Me gustaria saber porque crees que el daytrading son las apuestas online de puretas de 40


----------



## McNulty (25 Dic 2018)

XARU dijo:


> Porque dices eso?
> 
> Yo tengo 27, no opino lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Visita cualquier curso de day trading, la mayoría rondan esas edades. Suelen ser gente con algo de cash ahorrado, que quieren sacar altas rentabilidades por la cara. El day trading para mi gusto te jode mucho la psicología. Y es muy adictivo a largo plazo. Pero bueno, que cada uno haga lo que quiera, ya somos mayorcitos.


----------



## XARU (25 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Visita cualquier curso de day trading, la mayoría rondan esas edades. Suelen ser gente con algo de cash ahorrado, que quieren sacar altas rentabilidades por la cara. El day trading para mi gusto te jode mucho la psicología. Y es muy adictivo a largo plazo. Pero bueno, que cada uno haga lo que quiera, ya somos mayorcitos.




Ostia! pues no es lo común en el ambito en el que yo me muevo... La mayoria son milenials, con algun treintapoco.

Si bien es cierto que la gente espera sacar grandes rentabilidades y poner un euro y sacar 10. A esos les espera el mismo destino que el que le va metiendo a que el Rayo gana, ahi si puede haber similitud psicologica, pero porque es mentalidad de perdedor. Desconoces como es este mundo y empiezas a pegarle a todo sin ton ni son.

El daytrading es duro, pero supongo que te haces como a cualquier otro trabajo no? Por suerte o por desgracia ahora mi umbral del dolor empieza en los 1400-1600$ de perdida diaria. Algo que quizá otra persona ve inaceptable, o otra ve como "un trade malo". Y recuerdo con exactitud el primer dia que perdí 100, y me dolió el alma, pero te haces a ello.
Al igual que yo digo que no podria ser cirujano porque veo a una persona abierta en canal y me da un ictus.
Quiero decir, todos los trabajos tienen lo suyo. 
Aunque el daytrading al haber directamente dinero contante y sonante de por medio puede resultar a alguien un poco mas complicado.

Esta claro que cada uno haga lo que quiera con su vida y con su pasta 
Por lo menos alguien a traves el cuál se puede construir un hilo McNulty


----------



## McNulty (25 Dic 2018)

XARU dijo:


> Ostia! pues no es lo común en el ambito en el que yo me muevo... La mayoria son milenials, con algun treintapoco.
> 
> Si bien es cierto que la gente espera sacar grandes rentabilidades y poner un euro y sacar 10. A esos les espera el mismo destino que el que le va metiendo a que el Rayo gana, ahi si puede haber similitud psicologica, pero porque es mentalidad de perdedor. Desconoces como es este mundo y empiezas a pegarle a todo sin ton ni son.
> 
> ...



Hace años que no voy a esos cursos y charlas. Seguramente habrá cambiado la cosa...

Depende de la persona claro está, tú tendrás un control psicológico muy alto y aceptas bien las pérdidas. A mí por ejemplo no me gusta perder, y soy muy flojo psicológicamente, y por eso ya no hago day trading. Utilizo un sistema que he diseñado a mi medida. Además de que tampoco vivo del trading, tan solo es una forma de ganar un dinerillo sin complicarme.


----------



## Lobo_blanco (25 Dic 2018)

Hola Xaru, 
Dos preguntas rápidas para entrar en calor...

1- ¿De que fuentes aprendiste tu? ¿Puedes concretar alguna fuente de información de la que tu aprendiste?

2- ¿Cuantas horas al día le dedicas al daytrading y cuanto capital mínimo recomendarías para empezar en el mundillo?

Un saludo.


----------



## kikepm (25 Dic 2018)

XARU dijo:


> Si! opero manual.
> Con mi "método" por llamarle asi. Tengo unos parametros X y unas condiciones que tienen que cumplir los stocks que opero, y lo sigo.



¿puedes decir algo más sobre tu método?

Cuando hablas de parámetros, y no te refieres a indicadores clásicos, supongo que te refieres a parámetros que creas a partir de la cotización, o es que operas noticias u otros?


----------



## XARU (25 Dic 2018)

Lobo_blanco dijo:


> Hola Xaru,
> Dos preguntas rápidas para entrar en calor...
> 
> 1- ¿De que fuentes aprendiste tu? ¿Puedes concretar alguna fuente de información de la que tu aprendiste?
> ...



1. Aprendi por "mi cuenta". Empecé en un trading floor cuando no tenia ni idea y duré un par o tres de meses con mi cuenta de 3k. Luego me llamo el jefe de dicho trading floor, porque dijo que le gustó la pasión que tenia por ese sector, y me ofreció un trabajo bastante administrativo; altas y bajas de nuevos traders, controlar su stop loss, y lo más importante, podia ver que posiciones llevaban en tiempo real.
Eso me permitio ir "aprendiendo" de todos ellos y acabar diseñando lo que me ha dado de comer hasta hoy. Seguramente si no hubiera tenido esa oportunidad, no seria trader. Alli nadie enseñaba NADA, pero yo lo podia ver todo porque era "el chapista"  el que chapaba a alguien la cuenta cuando se pasaba de la ralla.
Autodidacta? a medias. Ha llovido mucho desde entonces y ha habido que adaptarse al mercado y sus diferentes circunstancias y "reglas".

2. Estoy en el PC unas 7 horas, dsde las 3 hasta las 10 de la noche. He estado de viaje un mes y pico en Bali este Oct y Nov pasado ( no trol todo esta en internet xd) y alli trabajaba unas 2 horas diarias. 1 dia me quedé hasta las 5 de la mañana operando, porque estaba perdiendo y no iba a irme 1500 abajo...
Pero de normal, 7. Efectivas de trabajo, 3...el resto jugar al pugb, forear, resolver dudas a alumnos...

---------- Post added 25-dic-2018 at 23:32 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> ¿puedes decir algo más sobre tu método?
> 
> Cuando hablas de parámetros, y no te refieres a indicadores clásicos, supongo que te refieres a parámetros que creas a partir de la cotización, o es que operas noticias u otros?



Resumiendolo a grosso modo, y supongo que no te valdrá; Busco patrones que se vayan repitiendo en los ultimos X dias, a poder ser en stocks con mas de 1B de marketcap, y los intento exlotar el maximo numero de veces posible. Cuando no se repite hay que cortar rapido. Y cuando empiezas a pensar...volverá volverá volverá, estas jodido.
Opero stocks con noticia, pero no son el core de mi operativa. Lo hago porque quiero aprender a ganar en ellos, Aun no he conseguido sacarles el jugo que me gustaria.

---------- Post added 25-dic-2018 at 23:36 ----------




Lobo_blanco dijo:


> Hola Xaru,
> Dos preguntas rápidas para entrar en calor...
> 
> 1- ¿De que fuentes aprendiste tu? ¿Puedes concretar alguna fuente de información de la que tu aprendiste?
> ...



Se me olvidó la ultima parte. Con una cuenta de unos 4-5k dolares puedes hacer cosas bonitas si sabes como. Hay mil maneras de operar con 5k y no estar sujeto al PDT rule.
Operas con dinero de la empresa, tu solamente aportas una garantia para cubrir posibles perdidas. Un apalancamiento para que nos entendamos, pero no acaba siendo un apalancamiento como el que está todo el mundo acostumbrado.


----------



## colombo1122 (26 Dic 2018)

hola, yo hago scalping en 1minuto en el minidax. Precio y volumen. A 5euros el punto. Tengo ratio de 83% estos ultimos 3 meses. 
Hice en su dia el curso de josef ajram y no me dio resultado, estoy todavia en el chat y quiza haya una persona rentable con su metodo.


----------



## ﷽ (26 Dic 2018)

¿Con cuánto dinero empezaste? ¿Qué plataformas has usado? ¿Cuánto dinero has ganado? ¿Cuánto tiempo has invertido?


----------



## XARU (26 Dic 2018)

colombo1122 dijo:


> hola, yo hago scalping en 1minuto en el minidax. Precio y volumen. A 5euros el punto. Tengo ratio de 83% estos ultimos 3 meses.
> Hice en su dia el curso de josef ajram y no me dio resultado, estoy todavia en el chat y quiza haya una persona rentable con su metodo.



Conozco a varios que fueron y no obtuvieron resultado, en parte eso me motivó de una manera "idealista" a lanzarme a hacerlo yo.
Me alegro que te vaya bien en futuros! Tenemos tiempos divertidos en el trading ultimamente 

---------- Post added 26-dic-2018 at 09:44 ----------




Todo es una mentira dijo:


> ¿Con cuánto dinero empezaste? ¿Qué plataformas has usado? ¿Cuánto dinero has ganado? ¿Cuánto tiempo has invertido?



Empecé con unos 3k. De manera profesional, solo he utilizado Sterling Trader Pro, se dice que es la mejor.
He testeado Fusion, la plataforma de IB, la de saxobank...
En los ultimos 2 años unos 100k de los que tenga constancia, anterior a esa epoca no lo se con exactitud, no tengo acceso al report pero calculo que será algo menos de la media de estos dos años, cada año gano un poquiiiito mas 
5 años sin registros que hablamos igual fueron unos 180-240k

Estoy cada dia unas 7 horas en el pc. Antes de arrancar como trader, pues igual pasaba 12 al dia pensando en como hacerlo, entre el tiempo que pasaba en la oficina y luego lo que estudiaba en casa.


----------



## colombo1122 (28 Dic 2018)

tienes meses en negativo¿


----------



## XARU (28 Dic 2018)

colombo1122 dijo:


> tienes meses en negativo¿



Sip! desde hacia mucho no tenia.....pero a dia de hoy 28 de diciembre, voy unos 1800 abajo de mes. Aún me queda hoy y el lunes para intentar arreglarlo 

Con el descalabro que ha habido en usa y en general, no diré que estoy contento porque acabar negativo no es bueno. Pero perder unos 1000-2000 en un mes como este no es NADA...


----------



## Sin Solucion (29 Dic 2018)

En fin...
haciendo day con stocks y patrones...
y esta bloqueado........
no me extraña.

Te tienes que reir.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Dic 2018)

Me espero, primero al libro y luego a la película...taluec...:X


----------



## XARU (30 Dic 2018)

Sin Solucion dijo:


> En fin...
> haciendo day con stocks y patrones...
> y esta bloqueado........
> no me extraña.
> ...



Haciendo day q? daytrading? Si, con stocks.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2018 at 20:53 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me espero, primero al libro y luego a la película...taluec...:X



Bien hecho  atento al blu-ray


----------



## XARU (31 Dic 2018)

especialista dijo:


> Arjam también ha vuelto al daytrading, despues de quebrar su sicav.



Si ya lo vi. Aunque no se si quebrar es la palabra correcta


----------



## XARU (7 Ene 2019)

Hombre esta claro que muy bien no lo hizo, y el Argán ( xd) no es santo de mi devoción tmpco.
Pero NO quebró su fondo, palmó un 10-15% y sucedió todo lo que tu has comentado, tal cual.
Saludos y feliz semana!

---------- Post added 07-ene-2019 at 09:18 ----------




especialista dijo:


> El dijo que "no estaba preparado" y dejo a otro gestor.
> 
> Bankia tampoco quebró, rato en la cárcel, y los españoles pagando su rescate.
> 
> ...



Se me ha olvidado citar, ahi esta


----------

